# My new nearfield setup w/ pic



## spacemanspliff

Sweet sound, my friends, does not always cost a ton.







 X-FI $100 winamp free lossless 44hz > Oritek V4 Coax $500> Emotiva BPA-1 $200> Tad 805SD $150> TAD 12" sub $120.

 All of my pieces with the exception of the x-fi(I hate creative = necessary evil) are the best in class imo. The Emotiva is an insane deal. They are sold out for a reason. I fully intend to get at least another one if not two more. The Tad 805SD are extraordinary for near field audio.

 $870 and it sounds very clean and natural with tons of detail. Microdetail will improve when I get a Tripplite LC1200 and some good PCs.

 The ORI was MUCH improved with the funny tweak it is sitting on. Best bang for the buck ever!

GINGKO REPLACEMENT BALL (1 EACH, BLUE) - elusivedisc

VIBRAPOD ISOLATOR MODEL 3 (1 EACH) - elusivedisc


----------



## spacemanspliff

oh yeah that is the basement so it is very manly lol.


----------



## GreatDane

Very sweet. Those speakers must sound heavenly at such close range.

 The Wall !


----------



## spacemanspliff

Yes. The TAD 805s should be on everyones short list for this type of setup. REALLY good sounding little speakers with enough punch to run 2.0 with a decent amp like the Emotiva.


----------



## spacemanspliff

my dogs love the sound so much they want to escape.


----------



## GreatDane

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see 4 dogs...one chillin' behind the...er, what are they?


----------



## spacemanspliff

Italian Greyhounds.


----------



## Lazarus Short

How do those speakers compare to those they are so obviously modeled on, the B&W Nautilus 805's? I do see that they trounce the B&W's on price.

 Laz


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do those speakers compare to those they are so obviously modeled on, the B&W Nautilus 805's? I do see that they trounce the B&W's on price.

 Laz_

 

Jeebus, I was just going to post exactly the same thing you did and then I read yours.

 Yes spaceman, please tell us if they sound anything at all like the very famous B&W Nautilus which they obviously took the design from? The jet-shaped tweeter capsule and the yellow Kevlar drivers are always (until now) a dead giveaway for the Nautilus.


----------



## TheAnomaly

i was going to compliment him on a very nice find if he was able to get a whole setup with the 805s for $850 ;P

 also...nice monitor. i'm probably going to get one when i've got the scratch. that or a 30" if i feel like being crazy.

 edit: were the speakers used? the manufacturer's site shows a much higher price.


----------



## Capunk

A fine setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will build my setup similar like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 OMZ coming soon, and Emotiva BPA-1 is definitely my target next. 
 But haven't decide which bookshelf speakers & sub, any suggestions for decent combination with a great price?


----------



## spacemanspliff

I got the 805s used on audiogon and the sub from TAD on CRAZY sale. The emotiva I got here from MrLA and Ori the dac.

 The 805s sound very nice and scale up. Surprisingly natural and fast. I can't compare them to the B&W sorry I have never heard them. They are better than unmodded Usher 520s or Focal, Tannoy or Klipsch models of the same size and price. Stand alone, they provide surprising full range down to about 35 or so. There is a -3 db rolloff there I believe.

 They remind me of a combo of stax and akg sound atm. Brand new setup though so I have yet to really get to know them.

 I will say that Paul is being truthful in his description. I also briefly had his TAD 60 and it was insane. Too much for my setup lol. Nowhere to put it.

 here is the description from TAD's site.


 Perfect for all audio systems not requiring rock concert volumes. They play very loud for bookshelf-monitor size speakers - if you seek more volume try large tower speaker. The AE TAD-805SD is for those seeking an intimate in the room or around the desk musical experience. Perfect for jazz, blues, acoustic and orchestral music, they rock too – just not explosively loud. Best placed close 5-15 feet away, triangle aimed towards your head for optimal imagery. Custom AE gloss black heavy Speaker Stand Bases available too - see below. Stop shopping, this mail order only delivered to your door bookshelf-monitor size speaker is your best bet. Made in “China-duh” like most all speakers sold today. This unique crossover-less expensive custom made full range driver design is Paul G. tweaked to perfection for a wide spacious detailed haunting holographic soundstage. 

 2007 Aural Ecstasy TAD-805SD Bookshelf Monitor Features and Specifications: 
 Cabinet and Drivers are Hi-Tech Custom Designed to work together without a crossover board.
 No Crossover Design = No phase shift midrange blur
 Directly Wired 6-3/4" 8-Ohm Wide Band woven Kevlar Strand Main Single Driver(SD)
 Slight magnetic Field - place no closer than 12-inches from TV screen
 1-1/4" Perforated Poly-Dome Waveguide Top Tweeter with high-low selection switch - tweet plays 1/10th as lound as the main driver - there to give cymbals an edge, and precise imagery
 87db efficiency and tube friendly
 8-Ohm impedance, never dips below 8
 Frequency response - designed to play ultra Flat: 45Hz-20kHz, -3db 35Hz, 25kHz
 120W max music power capability, perfect for 10W-200W tube or SS amps
 Curved cabinet shape and size is computer tuned for tight bass notes and stellar midrange at normal listening levels
 Size: 17”H x 9-1/4”W x 13D
 Amazon basin real cherry wood veneer with satin finish, ~OR~ more contemporary deep gloss piano black
 Heavy! 18-lbs each
 Excellent clear MIT style gold binding posts
 Removable black audio transparent grills
 Global & US Tube Audio Design tweaked, China manufactured for superior quality and value
 US serviced 1-Year limited warranty to ensure quality
 *Allow over 150-Hours of normal use to break in; to hear how they really sound. New out of the box speakers are stiff. Once broken in, imagery becomes detailed and spacious, everything improves.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Oh, I think XLS are great for the $$ in most people's opinion. The 805s are certainly worth $1000 even.


----------



## Spookykinkajou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do those speakers compare to those they are so obviously modeled on, the B&W Nautilus 805's? I do see that they trounce the B&W's on price.

 Laz_

 

I've heard both, in the same room with the same equipment powering them(an older - ~2000 - linn majik system.) the b&w's are significantly better sounding to my ears. my friend and I did some blind testing and we both picked out the b&w's every time as the better sounding speakers with every genre of music. i guess you could say it's like apples and oranges, though, and it's not really fair to compare them due to price and design. The TAD may look similar but the innards are quite different(assumption, not proven)

 a side note: originally i heard the b&w's during an audition and came away underwhelmed and thought maybe the TAD's were pretty close in quality. Side by side was a whole other ball game.

 the TAD sound good for the price. Probably great. I just find them a bit bright or harsh, perhaps. I still haven't decided what I don't totally like about them. During complex midrange passages they just don't sound that great. An example would be Catherine Wheel's Ma Solituda.

 I think my computer setup for a bit less money sounds better than the TAD's using my friend's linn amp with my emu 0404. They are just more engaging and musical but they are also about 9 months older or my ears grew to like them...who knows.

 my pc setup:

 Audioengine a5 with upgraded larger gauge speaker wire to the left speaker($400 including speaker wire), EMU 0404 USB ($175), 36" speaker stands ($100) 

 the above is fed by a macbook pro using usb and from the EMU with the included audioengine mini to mini ~6ft long. I've considered upgrading the mini to mini but have yet to decide if it would be worth it since I was less than impressed with the cryo jumbo, etc line outs I used with my ipod and amp.


----------



## MuseMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A fine setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will build my setup similar like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 OMZ coming soon, and Emotiva BPA-1 is definitely my target next. 
 But haven't decide which bookshelf speakers & sub, any suggestions for decent combination with a great price?_

 

I currently own and very much enjoy the extremely well priced Usher S-520's. Their bass is very tight, and it extends relatively deep for a small bookshelf speaker at this price. Having not heard the K701 but owning the Denon D2000 I can assume that these speakers sound similar to the K701 - as they may lean slightly towards the 'bright' end of the sound spectrum, but with the aforementioned tight bass and detailed mids and treble.

 I highly recommend them - even without a sub, which can of course be added later if the need arises.

 They can be purchased in Australia quite cheaply at WickedDigital here 

 Good luck in your search!


----------



## gritzcolin

I have the 805s in my home theater setup. No they don't match up to the B&W Nautilus' but are comparable to the entry series B&W's. 

 I have had them for a few months and I love em. I really love the matching center channel it for the $90 I paid is one of the best I have heard under $1000 The midrange on the center is super detailed and the highs don't distort. 

 As far as the bookshelves they are better than any Bose or similarly priced bookshelf I have ever heard. They do present two major problems. The highs are bright but not very detailed alot of music is just reproduced the same as any cheap speaker would. Also these are very dependent on placement. Nearfield they are great but in a Home Theater they are either typical surround speakers or great surround speakers depending how you are positioned in relation to them. 

 I have a pair of Polk Audio LSi7's and the TAD's by no means can out perform the Polk's in any respect but I wouldnt expect them to be better than a $900 pair of speakers. With a better tweeter or even a crossover they could probably match up to some of the behemoths out there on the bookshelf speaker market.


----------



## spacemanspliff

For $150 they do great for me!! lol I spent most of my budget on source this time. Looks like I chose wisely. The 805s sound about asa good as they can for me in nearfield and are adequate for now. 

 For now.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Spooky is right about them getting a bit muddled during complex passages and being a little bright.

 I believe this could be fixed a bit with better parts but then....

 That being said, they image well and are not at all fatiguing for what I use them for.

 I think getting another Emotiva and better power first THEN upgrading the speakers is the best path. Have to keep on a tight-ish budget.


----------



## Spookykinkajou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spooky is right about them getting a bit muddled during complex passages and being a little bright.

 I believe this could be fixed a bit with better parts but then....

 That being said, they image well and are not at all fatiguing for what I use them for.

 I think getting another Emotiva and better power first THEN upgrading the speakers is the best path. Have to keep on a tight-ish budget._

 

Perhaps a tube amp would work well with them.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spookykinkajou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps a tube amp would work well with them._

 

Yeah well, I had the TAD 60 but then my Ori I sold was returned to me and I had to pay that back so the amp had to go.... so on and etc.

 I am allright with the current setup. I will get some $$ together slowly. I have $350 atm.


----------



## gritzcolin

Why are you selling the 805s already? You will be looking at spending another $300 400 to get something minimally better.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Looking at going 2.0 b/c the bass from the sub is a problem. The only spot I have for it is directly in the middle like a foot from the wall. It still does well for all of that but I can't seem to get things to mesh. I have a TERRIBLE room and my wife sits just above me on the first floor and bitches about the gunfire lol. Without the sub she is cool. I want to try Totem or I have a strong interest in some others on audiogon which I will not bring attention too lol. 

 Don't get me wrong they are good speakers. Fantastic for the $$. I just want to do the Ori justice in the mids is all.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Keeping the 805s as they are terrific for the $$. 

 Just bought some new Totem Mites for $400. Should give me the leg up I want and maintain a sit anywhere and the sound stage follows.

 3D imaging ftw!

 The Emotiva is a TERRIFIC little amp btw. There is awesome synergy with the Ori. I will probably upgrade the Ori down the line as he now offers Pre-amp mods and a good headphone amp to boot.


----------

